# Big VanBuren 10 pt



## Sdrenth (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a nice looking buck getting picked up today. 










Steve


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Very nice looking mount with a quick turn around. I like how you did the ears.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

